# First Timer



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Alright well I have finally decided that I want to get a line out while the kids play at the beach. My son is totally into catching sharks right now so I figured I would start giving it a shot at the beach.

We have a place down in Crystal Beach so we spend a good amount of time on the beach. I bought some pre-made TTF Shark leaders and some surf weights 5,6 and 8oz. I was thinking I would plasti-dip the hook I got an Okuma 12' Casting Surf rod from Academy Last night that I will pair with a Penn 309 that I already had laying around.

I'm guessing I'll give it a first time try next weekend and see if I can manage to hookup. I'll roll down the beach looking for bait, birds or scattered shell and give it a go.

Is there anything else that I know as newb to the surf fishing game? I've watched some videos on rigging baits and I have a bait needle on my boat that I will use to rig baits for the surf.

THanks in advance, I'll post a report after I get a chance to get out there.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Put your line into the current. 
Any fish will work as bait though some are better than others, even the infamous hardhead has its time as a great bait. 
Bend your spider weight legs correctly and you'll maximize holding ability. 
Don't underestimate the use of a top shot, it will save you time, fish, and tackle.
List goes on and on and on.


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

No need to plasti-dip the hook there just sharks.... Use fresh bait, put it in the deep part of the guts and put time in on the sand right at dark and itll happen


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

matagordamudskipper said:


> *Put your line into the current. *
> Any fish will work as bait though some are better than others, even the infamous hardhead has its time as a great bait.
> Bend your spider weight legs correctly and you'll maximize holding ability.
> Don't underestimate the use of a top shot, it will save you time, fish, and tackle.
> List goes on and on and on.


What does this mean?


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

If current is going right to left, angle your line to the right.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

matagordamudskipper said:


> If current is going right to left, angle your line to the right.


ahhh gotcha. thank you.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't worry about bait threading. circle hook thru the nose of a fish (mullet, whiting) or big fish head. they don't like that metal all thru the bait. Try and catch a stingray and use that. 
DOn't let 'em tail whip you and give you rash. Easiest to cut hook w/ bolt cutters if it's in there stubborn. crimp a new one onto the leader at back at home.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

jimj100 said:


> Don't worry about bait threading. circle hook thru the nose of a fish (mullet, whiting) or big fish head. they don't like that metal all thru the bait. Try and catch a stingray and use that.
> DOn't let 'em tail whip you and give you rash. Easiest to cut hook w/ bolt cutters if it's in there stubborn. crimp a new one onto the leader at back at home.


I've got about 25 stingray of various size after a gigging trip last night. What is the best way to rig them up?


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

Id use a fist sized chunk if your casting it


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

IrishSharker said:


> Id use a fist sized chunk if your casting it


So making a chunk of meat will be better than using a whole one? I was going to start by trying a whole one that is about 8" across. I guess cutting up a big chunk will carry more scent.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Practice casting. The blood attracts the fish so cut bait works best.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

fishingcacher said:


> Practice casting. The blood attracts the fish so cut bait works best.


I think casting will be interesting with this 12' rod. I think I will bring a 7' rod too with a Penn Squall and put some cut bait in the second gut looking for some bull red action.

What do yall recommend for rod holders? I was thinking about a 5' section of 2" pvc and make a spike at one end. Is this the best choice?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

gettinspooled said:


> 5' section of 2" pvc and make a spike at one end. Is this the best choice?


 yes, that is perfect


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Are you interested in selling any of that stingray? Maybe trade for some casting shark leaders?


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

waltmeda said:


> Are you interested in selling any of that stingray? Maybe trade for some casting shark leaders?


I would be interested in trading for some leaders.


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah and casting a Frisbee sized ray may be a lil difficult


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Where are you located at, I may be able to help you. If you want to become perficient at catching fish off the surf you have to start with the right gear. The 12' okuma rod is fine, but you need to lose the store bought leaders, the 309, and the ray's if your planing on casting. Surf fishing is the easiest thing in the world, but you need the right equipment. I would be happy to show you what gear to buy, how to make leaders, and how to cast the big rods.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Where are you located at, I may be able to help you. If you want to become perficient at catching fish off the surf you have to start with the right gear. The 12' okuma rod is fine, but you need to lose the store bought leaders, the 309, and the ray's if your planing on casting. Surf fishing is the easiest thing in the world, but you need the right equipment. I would be happy to show you what gear to buy, how to make leaders, and how to cast the big rods.


Buenous nachoes Amigo. Glad to see you chime back in and offer assistance like you have always done.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> Where are you located at, I may be able to help you. If you want to become perficient at catching fish off the surf you have to start with the right gear. The 12' okuma rod is fine, but you need to lose the store bought leaders, the 309, and the ray's if your planing on casting. Surf fishing is the easiest thing in the world, but you need the right equipment. I would be happy to show you what gear to buy, how to make leaders, and how to cast the big rods.


That is awesome. I live in the Sugarland area and fish out of Crystal Beach.

I'm not sure if I will get much more fishing in this year but next year I will be fishing the surf more often.

What reel would you suggest to go with that rod? I have a variety of gear that I currently use for offshore / near shore fishing. I plan to purchase leader supplies but I don't think I will have time for that before I go fishing this coming weekend.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Some of my surf reels include Penn GS series, penn jigmaster, small avets(sx and mlx), pro gear albacore special (hands down my favorite reel ), Penn senators(I'll slap my super 6/0 on a 12ft rod best of both worlds kayak and casting), Shimano TLD, ABU's, these are just some of what i can think of off the top of my head im sure i missed some in my collection but outta get anyone reading new to the sand a starting point. I used to have Daiwa sealines over the years I fished them to death multiple 7fters and lots of kayak fishing did them in. But if the right deal comes along I'll jump on it, they fair priced reels thay cast great but I think the Penn GS series are more durable. Non level wind reels will cast farther, remove it from your 309 and it will cast better. I've been eye balling Tiburon reels their smart shift looks pretty nifty, but the price tag on them is steep. Really wanted the 50w 2 speed with a 4:1 hi for reeling in Kayaked baits and hand cranking swords, 600 yard drops suck if untouched.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

maybe mine is not a 309, I have had it quite awhile and it has no level wind. I'll have to take a look at it when I get to Crystal Beach. I am planning to pick up a Senator this week also, so I might mount that reel on the surf rod.

I have a couple of the Penn Squall 50's and the Shimano TLD 25's. I use these for trolling kings they are on 7' boat rods.

I'm not sure I want to get a kayak yet but I have been looking. That might be taking it too far too quick L. I think I am going to give it a go with what I have and see how it goes. We take the kids to the beach a ton so I think I will get plenty of chances to fish the surf.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Give it a shot with what you got the fish don't care and gradually get the more surf suitable gear. When I started surf fishing 12 years ago I didn't have the gear I had today and still caught plenty of fish. Though i feel going through the whole process 1 year at a time learning and gradually buying tackle made me better and learned a lot of tricks. Have not fished much surf these past several years due to school and getting my feet wet in the offshore world. But now that my job leaves me with TIME to fish...it's ON!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

matagordamudskipper said:


> Give it a shot with what you got the fish don't care and gradually get the more surf suitable gear. When I started surf fishing 12 years ago I didn't have the gear I had today and still caught plenty of fish. Though i feel going through the whole process 1 year at a time learning and gradually buying tackle made me better and learned a lot of tricks. Have not fished much surf these past several years due to school and getting my feet wet in the offshore world. But now that my job leaves me with TIME to fish...it's ON!


X2 - My first Texas shark was a little over 5ft and I caught it on a $30 Walmart rod and reel combo. The fishing line was already spooled on the reel. The hook cost me $1.99 and I didn't even use a leader. I casted about 15 feet out with a whole 12" mullet. That was 2003. Since then, I have beefed up my arsenal considerably but slowly.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gettinspooled said:


> That is awesome. I live in the Sugarland area and fish out of Crystal Beach.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will get much more fishing in this year but next year I will be fishing the surf more often.
> 
> What reel would you suggest to go with that rod? I have a variety of gear that I currently use for offshore / near shore fishing. I plan to purchase leader supplies but I don't think I will have time for that before I go fishing this coming weekend.


 Any non-level wind reel that will hold 250yds-to 300yds of 30# mono will work. For casting the smaller the better, if your kayaking baits out than the bigger the better. You don't have to spend a lot of money on a quality surf fishing set up. Most of my combos are under $200. Almost all my surf reels are Penn, I have one Avet MXL Raptor that I love, but they are over $400. Older Senator 3/0s and 4/0s with aluminum spools, squidders, jigmasters, longbeachs, and surfmasters all work well and will last a lifetime, but they are slow and heavy. Penn 555's and 545's will cast a mile if you can find them. The new Penn Squall's and Fathoms work great, but they haven't been around long enough to know how well they will hole up over time. If your not sure about your casting ability than try spinning reels. I have several Penn Conflicts and Battles in the 6000 size on 12' Penn Prevail rods that work great in the surf.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a long beach some where as well. I'd have to go dig it up. You think that would be a good pairing with the 12' rod?

If I get another long rod setup I might try a spinning combo.

I really like my Squall for kings this is my second season with that reel and I really find it comfortable and smooth.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

matagordamudskipper said:


> Give it a shot with what you got the fish don't care and gradually get the more surf suitable gear. When I started surf fishing 12 years ago I didn't have the gear I had today and still caught plenty of fish. Though i feel going through the whole process 1 year at a time learning and gradually buying tackle made me better and learned a lot of tricks. Have not fished much surf these past several years due to school and getting my feet wet in the offshore world. But now that my job leaves me with TIME to fish...it's ON!


:cheers:


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I got the first run out of the way. I fished about 2 hours. I had 2 bites on sand trout and none on ray, no hookups. I was fishing the 3rd gut on the end of the out going tide. I realized the difference in quality the legs on the weights I bought was, The rod that was getting bit but no hook set was having problems getting the weight set. The cheap legs where not very sturdy. I am going to get a better selection of weights and things. I will try to get at least 3 or 4 rods and an assortment of tackle.

After 2 hours we headed for the boat and went out to the Jetties. Not a whole lot of action out there but manged a black tip about 34" long. The kids wanted a bigger one but it didn't happen. This was my first fish on a balloon rig, it was pretty exciting. Even though the fish was small the balloon broke off and the rod let out a pretty good scream. The circle hook set perfectly too. I can't wait to try it again. I wish I had started on this earlier in the year. My kids weren't interested in boating or fishing at all until a few weeks ago. 

The kids also loved balloon fishing because they all decided they needed a balloon in the boat. I was trying to fish two baits on top and two on bottom but the bottom baits weren't working out very well. I think next time I will run 4 balloon rigs varying the distance and depth. I might explore using my down riggers as well but not sure exactly what the best method would be for that.

I am going to build up a surf fishing collection and be ready next year. I am pretty much wrapping up my beaching for the year, kids sports and activities are going to take over until next year. 

The reel I setup is a Penn Delmar 285, I also have a long beach 65 I could use in place. They seem very similar. I may switch it out all together and get more of the squall reels. I used that one out there too and that reel is so smooth it is unbelievable.


----------

